

Focus less on solar: The Grand Energy Transition (gaseous energy revolution) - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2009/08/the_grand_energ.html

======
raintrees
Teaser - 9.5 minutes of introduction, 30 seconds of speach by the author. Full
program:
[http://fora.tv/2009/02/24/Robert_Hefner_The_Grand_Energy_Tra...](http://fora.tv/2009/02/24/Robert_Hefner_The_Grand_Energy_Transition)

